# Field shelter/stables.  Planning permission?



## Lintel (3 May 2016)

So all of you who are lucky enough to have your horses at home- or have done previously I'm looking for some advice.
In the near future "hopefully" I will finally fulfil my dreams of looking out my living room window and seeing my boy.
So now a few questions are arising in my head about stables/shelters and planning etc etc.

How easy was it for you to obtain planning? - What difficulties could there be?
Who did you get to build? How much were you in total?

And what do you have? Currently turn between all the wooden..  Brick.. Permanent.. Mobile.
All replies, stories, ideas and photos welcome!!


----------



## Lintel (3 May 2016)

Shameless bump. Anyone?


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 May 2016)

There have been a fair few recent threads about planning for stabling, do a search . 

Here's one to get you started.

https://forums-secure.horseandhound...all-stable-yard&highlight=Planning+permission


----------



## Starbucks (3 May 2016)

We are just going through the process at the moment.. and its a bit of a headache!!

We've got a mobile field shelter on skids.  It's split into 2 seperate stables and was £1500.  You shouldn't need planning for a field shelter no matter where it is because it's not permanent. So no problems there apart from its really boggy!  Well not now but it was in the winter.

We are now building a largish L shaped wooden stable block.  It's got 3 stables + 24 foot of open barn / storage and an 18 foot closed barn which will eventually be a garage type thing as we are hoping to convert our own garage. Its costing £13k inc. groundworks.  We've got as far a being ready for the concrete so far.. It should be permitted development because its in our back garden, but one of the neighbours has complained (there garden overlooks ours) so the planning officer came, to cut a long story short she doesn't know without looking into it in detail if we need planning or not due to the situation of our house compared to the site location.  She's advised us to put in for a permitted development certificate and once we've submitted that successfully we are going to continue with the build.. but there is a small risk they will make us take them down at some point!!

If its in your field then you definitely will need planning (although if no one complains they might not care).  It's been a bit of a pain.. I think if i bought another property id look for ones already with stables / outbuildings.  Used prestige stables.  they've been great so far.  And finer stables for the shelter.


----------



## mytwofriends (4 May 2016)

Whatever you decide, please make sure it's of the highest quality you can afford. I'm speaking from an "very expensive firewood" experience when ours blew over, twice!

A friend of a friend was a so say good carpenter. He wasn't!

To add insult to injury, the horses had never used the shelter anyway, not for rain or fly protection. They lived out 24/7, and we thought they might have preferred a reprieve every now and then. Clearly not!


----------



## Bede (4 May 2016)

I have 2 mobile shelters, on metal skids so they really are mobile (I wouldn't trust the ones on wooden skids to survive being towed about).
No PP, no complaints ever from neighbours/council, the horses love them


----------



## Valar Morghulis (4 May 2016)

If you have enough space it is possible to put up stables without planning as long as they are within the "curtilage of the garden" - I did this some years ago in a previous home. I opted for brick built stables as thought they would be worth the investment - they were. It was only 2 stables, built as one large space then divided internally with removable wooden partitions. Worked really well and when the house was sold added value as was a good, solid building.


----------



## bubsqueaks (4 May 2016)

Lintel said:



			So all of you who are lucky enough to have your horses at home- or have done previously I'm looking for some advice.
In the near future "hopefully" I will finally fulfil my dreams of looking out my living room window and seeing my boy.
So now a few questions are arising in my head about stables/shelters and planning etc etc.

How easy was it for you to obtain planning? - What difficulties could there be?
Who did you get to build? How much were you in total?

Hi - we have been lucky enough to buy 3 acres next to our house & I have just started the next stage of fencing & stabling.  Once I started looking into the cost of putting a quality mobile unit on metal skids - 2 stables, 1 feed room, I decided I wasn't happy to commit all the money with the possibility of somebody coming along & telling me it wasn't allowed.  So I have decided we are going to do things properly & am just drawing up all the details & photos to submit pre-planning advice for a small barn, I have noticed from general planning applications which have been refused they often criticize for not having sought planning's advice in the first instance.  We are keeping the height below 4m & the ponies will be free range, & will position it next to hedging/trees to screen as much as possible from the road because our local council wont approve anything that affects beauty of area.  If this fails then our fall back plan will be either mobile option or to put stables in back garden which wont please our neighbours but at least we will be able to say we don't have any alternative if the council refuse our 1st option!  I have been researching online planning applications for stabling/small agricultural barns, & as long as you aren't in a conservation area they do get approval but the council like them to be as unobtrusive as possible with stipulations for disposing of manure & no floodlighting depending on neighbours etc.  There is a small barn about 200 yards down our lane which I am referring to as has set a precedent in the area.  I personally feel this gets the council on side as there are also all sorts of restrictions regarding hard standings, hedge & tree cutting, etc.  If you have spent a small fortune buying the land in the first place & it is next to your house, it is worth doing it all properly.  I would love it all to be done tomorrow but sadly our dream has to go on hold for a bit longer but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.  I will keep you posted how we get on with our pre-planning.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 May 2016)

Starbucks said:



			We are just going through the process at the moment.. and its a bit of a headache!!


If its in your field then you definitely will need planning (although if no one complains they might not care).  It's been a bit of a pain..
		
Click to expand...

You're very brave to have even considered putting up such a big building without having first obtained full planning. You must have a massive garden! Without knowing the layout, I'm not very surprised that your neighbours have objected.

The planners may agree in principle to your proposal, but with caveats such as siting it in a different place or orientation. If you've already started the build, you will be forced to relocate. Its always better to play by the rules with the planners, unless you are in an isolated and non overlooked spot, when you may get lucky. I would never risk it, though.


----------



## Starbucks (4 May 2016)

I would have at least informed the planning office myself but my husband and stable people assured me it would be fine.. last time i listen to the hubby!

We have got a massive garden, stables will be tucked away in the corner. The problem is its a bit unclear what the front of the house is hence it being unknown weather we need full planning or not. Two planning people have been out and seem to think it's a very reasonable proposal and the best place for them.  Will see.  Just with us applying for this certificate and then we might still have to apply for planning it could take months so we are going to risk having to move them.  Planning lady has said us continuing the build is not going to affect any future planning applications etc.. they seem to be on side.


----------



## Starbucks (4 May 2016)

Also, I think because of the confusion over the frontage being the only issue, the planners are happy that we've started the build in good faith that it is permitted development, hence not being peeved at us for "not playing by the rules".


----------



## honetpot (4 May 2016)

I and my neighbours used to have stables in our back gardens, we lived in a cul-de-sac in a village. Its out the only perk you get,so if the stable is in your garden and not in separate area, so do not put it behind  fence and its under a certain height you do not need planning permission. Its classed as permitted development, if you live in a conservation area you can not pass wind without planning.
  A lot of planning officers if you ask them a question, their default setting is you need permission, because the council get money for every application.


----------



## OWLIE185 (4 May 2016)

Firstly you need to ensure that any paddocks/fields you are purchasing have planning permission for change of use to Equestrian.  Make quite sure that this exists as otherwise you will need to get planning permission for the paddocks/fields.  (You can apply before you purchase as you don't require consent from current owners).
Mobile Field Shelters will depend on the local authority and their views on them but must not have a hard base or hard standing!
For any stables, tack rooms, arenas you will need to apply for planning permission.


----------



## Lintel (4 May 2016)

Thanks very much all! This planning malarkey sounds extremely enjoyable..  Not.
Will have a nosey and see if I can build stables in the back garden without planning as- hopefully- this would be the plan. If not I think mobile sounds a better option if I'm only wanting a couple of stables.


----------



## lrw0250 (4 May 2016)

OWLIE185 said:



			Firstly you need to ensure that any paddocks/fields you are purchasing have planning permission for change of use to Equestrian.  Make quite sure that this exists as otherwise you will need to get planning permission for the paddocks/fields.  (You can apply before you purchase as you don't require consent from current owners).
Mobile Field Shelters will depend on the local authority and their views on them but must not have a hard base or hard standing!
For any stables, tack rooms, arenas you will need to apply for planning permission.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it is still the case but when I worked for a well known stable builders my boss used to tell people that they way around change of use from agricultural to equestrian was to put a Shetland on it, as they, along with Clydesdales, were still classed as agricultural animals. Obviously a Shetland would be a bit more practical than a draft! And could be broken to pull a small chain harrow or cart for pooh picking! 

Certainly permitted development within your own curtilage sounds like a good option. If not go for mobile but always consider the prevailing wind when choosing location, opt for Yorkshire board to the back wall to allow any big gusts to escape rather than hitting a solid wall and use well driven in fence posts at each corner to secure. We used to tell people that planning states that they must be moveable but not how far they have to be moved, although units any bigger than 2 12x12s do become to heavy to move practically without some serious machinery.


----------



## Lintel (4 May 2016)

lrw0250 said:



			Not sure if it is still the case but when I worked for a well known stable builders my boss used to tell people that they way around change of use from agricultural to equestrian was to put a Shetland on it, as they, along with Clydesdales, were still classed as agricultural animals. Obviously a Shetland would be a bit more practical than a draft! And could be broken to pull a small chain harrow or cart for pooh picking! 

Certainly permitted development within your own curtilage sounds like a good option. If not go for mobile but always consider the prevailing wind when choosing location, opt for Yorkshire board to the back wall to allow any big gusts to escape rather than hitting a solid wall and use well driven in fence posts at each corner to secure. We used to tell people that planning states that they must be moveable but not how far they have to be moved, although units any bigger than 2 12x12s do become to heavy to move practically without some serious machinery.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not looking at any bigger than 24x12 if it's going to be mobile, I've seen a mobile barn that seems lovely.. But what on earth moves it!


----------



## Gift Horse (4 May 2016)

Planning is complex and depends where in the UK you are, it also depends if your site is in open countryside or green belt, national park, conservation area etc.  You can erect (some)  buildings  without permission under permitted development. Google -  "Permitted Development Householder Technical Guidance" for more info 

You can hire a planning consultant for advice or go to you local planning authority for pre application advice. Take a scale plan of what you want (you can draw this yourself on graph paper) and ask them a) if it requires permission and b) if it is likely to be acceptable. They will want details of what you plan to do with the muck so think about sensible siting of a muck heap or trailer.

Good Luck with it


----------

